# meals on multi-day trip



## briandburns (Jan 12, 2010)

PBR62 said:


> So....I've heard of 3 options for meals
> 1: have an outfitter do al the shopping and packing based on menu options, $15+ per person per day
> 2: Someone picks menu, buys food, packs, etc, split cost among group
> 3: Each person/pair does their own breakfast and lunch, dinners are group and cost is split per person.
> ...


Option 4: Everyone brings and prepares their own food. Small, separate cooking areas....no hassles, no worries about others' diet restrictions, low cost.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Option two is what we do.. we split each day into teams... they have a breakfast lunch and dinner.. starts with lunch then dinner then breakfast.. this way the dinner cooler is out at camp for breakfast the next morning... and one cooler is opened and used and none else has to open their coolers... I never open my food cooler until my day to cook... everyone chooses their own meals but we start a Facebook event and have a meal plan on that so we never have the same dinner twice... those who don't have Facebook are called and pencilled in..


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Their is a also google spreadsheet that I have used. I email it to everyone and everyone can fill it out and it shows up on everyone else's sheet..


----------



## PBR62 (Feb 17, 2014)

briandburns said:


> Option 4: Everyone brings and prepares their own food. Small, separate cooking areas....no hassles, no worries about others' diet restrictions, low cost.


So everybody brings their own kitchen? or would you share a kitchen? I'm thinking two 2 burner stoves and a fire pan, 1 20lb propane bottle with attachments to run 2 stoves.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

codycleve said:


> Option two is what we do.. we split each day into teams... they have a breakfast lunch and dinner.. starts with lunch then dinner then breakfast.. this way the dinner cooler is out at camp for breakfast the next morning... and one cooler is opened and used and none else has to open their coolers... I never open my food cooler until my day to cook... everyone chooses their own meals but we start a Facebook event and have a meal plan on that so we never have the same dinner twice... those who don't have Facebook are called and pencilled in..


We do this also. Each team starts with lunch, then dinner, and next morning's breakfast. This way a meal team sets up the kitchen in camp the way they want it for dinner & breakfast the next morning. Each team keeps track of their expenses and they are added up at the end of the trip. Email communication with all trip members about the planned menus. Good food, not expensive, encourages creativity, fun.....at least that's how it is for my group.

Option #1 - boring and expensive
Option #4 - too complicated.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

This also means you are not cooking every night... one day of work then you get to relax fish and do what you want.. and the empty coolers make a good place for garbage bag..


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Option 5: Each person or designated pair does a day of breakfast, lunch, and dinner. Buy food and prep. 

We run small groups on multi day trips so that normally means each groups does 1 or 2 full days of meals. Each group then knows the recipe they have prepped and are designated to cook. The cooking pair setups kitchen or has control of its design location since they will be doing the work for dinner and the following breakfast. Also gives everyone a rotation off for an entire day (and/or multiple) which means they can sleep more or go on hikes in pm/am. First timers are normally let off the hook for the first overnighter or given a day or two to familiarize themselves with the river before cooking on multi-day trips of length.


We have always found the less $$ that changes hands the better. We have never had any major disparities in quality or quantity when running the menu this way. Also reduces recipe fatigue as most folks bring some sort of novel menu choice.

Phillip


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

briandburns said:


> Option 4: Everyone brings and prepares their own food. Small, separate cooking areas....no hassles, no worries about others' diet restrictions, low cost.


yep. and add in clean up your own stuff too. this way you eat when you want,what you want. if you want to do that evening hike, wet a line until dark, sit under tree and watch the river go by with a book and chowing some oreo's..... it's all good and nobody is getting bent in camp over you "shirking" your cooking or cleaning duties,ect.

it also it takes me about 5 minutes and a couple emails to put a week long trip together that way too. i'm a big fan of the Keep It Simple Stupid for trips. 

the over micromanaged trips drive me abit batshit loopy these days, for sure because i know how easy and stress free it can be.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

We do what Cody does, each team takes a three meals but we start with dinner. It's only cost shared in the sense each team provided meals, we don't actually tally in what each team spent. Those differences would be minimal anyway.

Night after you cook is t your team's groover day, then off. Kids always do dishes. On the grand we did add a cleanup crew for a 4 day rotation.

I'd never do a trip again where it's for each their own. Just leads to redundant extra gear and 4 people trying to do the same thing. I think communal type living with everyone pitching in but in different ways is best on the river.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

upshitscreek said:


> yep. and add in clean up your own stuff too. this way you eat when you want,what you want. if you want to do that evening hike, wet a line until dark, sit under tree and watch the river go by with a book and chowing some oreo's..... it's all good and nobody is getting bent in camp over you "shirking" your cooking or cleaning duties,ect.
> 
> it also it takes about 5 minutes and a couple emails to put a week long trip together that way too. i'm a big fan of the Keep It Simple Stupid for trips.
> 
> the over micromanaged trips drive me abit batshit loopy these days, for sure.


So everyone (single or couples) brings their own food, stove, fuel, utensils, clean-up stuff, etc. and cooks separately? Do you eat separately, communally, or a mixture of both depending on what each person wants to do? Sounds complicated. But I suppose it depends on the group. Some folks don't care for group meals. For me that doesn't sound fun at all. I love cooking for people, so I enjoy my cook team days.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

When ever I TL I do each cook team buys and prepares their days meals and each team is only responsible for the cost of their meals no divvying as it would become a PITA over a little a bit of money. If I want to serve up elk steak to the group my treat, if someone else serves up pork tenderloin or lasagna or whatever no one owes an unexpected fee to someone else. On shorter trips with a large group I will split meals up even more and one team or even just one person will do a breakfast and a another team will do dinner on the same day to even out cooking and cost. Lunch is on your own. This works great and meals are always good and shared via Google doc pre trip so no menu redundancy and all allergies and special diets are shared. Dishes are cook crew does big dishes and clean up help is usually voluntary and you figure out who the d bags are and see how peoples relationships are too, lol. I like the idea of wash your own utensils and plate. Option 4 would be a joke and serious PITA.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

cataraftgirl said:


> For me that doesn't sound fun at all. I love cooking for people, so I enjoy my cook team days.


99% of the people we boat with love group meals. I also love cooking for folks. Most of us are foodies and consider a good meal as good as any gift one can receive.

The best aspect we have found is the creative and homespun meals. On the Grand this May we had home smoked salmon for lunch and homemade canned carnitas for tacos for our final dinner on day 17. Hard to beat that in my book. I started making homemade tortillas chips instead of buying store bought because I learned the trick from a buddy on the river. People swarm to that and fresh guacamole. Every Deso trip now involves blackened catfish tacos caught from the eddies that night.

Its all about the people you boat with I suppose. Some folks like simple meals or minimal group sharing. More power too 'em. Seems like most of us are lucky enough to find boating circles that fit our niches.

Phillip


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

restrac2000 said:


> 99% of the people we boat with love group meals. I also love cooking for folks. Most of us are foodies and consider a good meal as good as any gift one can receive.
> 
> The best aspect we have found is the creative and homespun meals. On the Grand this May we had home smoked salmon for lunch and homemade canned carnitas for tacos for our final dinner on day 17. Hard to beat that in my book. I started making homemade tortillas chips instead of buying store bought because I learned the trick from a buddy on the river. People swarm to that and fresh guacamole. Every Deso trip now involves blackened catfish tacos caught from the eddies that night.
> 
> ...


That kind of sums it up for me. I boat with a core group of people who enjoy the communal cooking & eating experience. If I were to do a trip with folks that wanted to do separate meals, I'd respect that and still enjoy the meal planning process for myself. But, I still think every man for him or herself sounds complicated from a gear standpoint.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Another advantage to the one group one day one cooler is that not everyone I boat with has a yetti or great cooler... these people can cook early in the trip and not have to worry about their ice holding up... no one in our group is told when their day is.. we just volunteer but people with the better coolers generally cook on day five six and seven..


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

Maybe it's been done somewhere I am pretty new here but I think a thread sharing some favorite group meals would be pretty cool. I seem to always do the same 5,6,7 or so and although I am not tired of grilled leg of lamb or D.O. Lasagna it would be nice to add to my menu. We always do carnitas as well but to can the meat is something I have not thought of. Great idea Phillip and fresh catfish for tacos, that would impress even Bobby Flay.


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

When we do the one cooler one day thing the empty cooler takes that days trash. Also I think that system guarantees a bit of ice to go with the cocktails that we have with our appetizers. The apps are always simple like cheese ,smoked salmon, sausages etc. But along with the cold drinks it seems to take the pressure off the cook crew.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

cataraftgirl said:


> Sounds complicated. But I suppose it depends on the group. .


the response is funny to read from you guys about it sounding complicated or a pain. i'm kind of scratching my head to why it sounds complicated. it's pretty much the opposite but i guess it does depend on the group. people enjoy the heck out of it on my trips, the simplicity and freedom of it. it's a non-issue. K.I.S.S.

i've been around both ways and i'll take option 4 any day.

ain't no wrong, either way. for my type and style of trips, it works very well. enjoy your time on the river the way you want, for sure.


----------



## briandburns (Jan 12, 2010)

PBR62 said:


> So everybody brings their own kitchen? or would you share a kitchen? I'm thinking two 2 burner stoves and a fire pan, 1 20lb propane bottle with attachments to run 2 stoves.


Yes, with Option 4 everyone brings their own kitchen. My wife and I use a small single burner stove, a kitchen ground tarp, and a couple of Crazy Creek chairs for our kitchen. Others on my trips use a roll-a-table and/or longer tables with folding legs. Some use small propane tanks, some use large ones. Our group brings just one fire pan and we usually gather around that after dinner. 

It's definitely not a "PITA" as someone referred to it as. 
It gives people the option of doing things simply, or of putting more into it. I've found it really speeds things up in the morning, as there's no one with the responsibility of feeding a large group, cleaning up after them, and packing a large kitchen set-up onto the boats, then having to break down their own camp.

Plus, you probably won't have to fill out one of those group gastrointestinal illness reports that come with your Grand Canyon regulations!


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Sembob said:


> Maybe it's been done somewhere I am pretty new here but I think a thread sharing some favorite group meals would be pretty cool. I seem to always do the same 5,6,7 or so and although I am not tired of grilled leg of lamb or D.O. Lasagna it would be nice to add to my menu. We always do carnitas as well but to can the meat is something I have not thought of. Great idea Phillip and fresh catfish for tacos, that would impress even Bobby Flay.


I know there's at least one thread with meal ideas, and one with lunch ideas. Do a search and you should find it. Lots of good ideas. We do a lot of DO meals, both dinner & breakfast, and of course desserts.

DO pizza, enchilada casserole, chicken pot pie are my regulars. Cobblers, brownies, and pineapple upside down cake for dessert. Mountain Man eggs & cinnamon rolls for breakfast. We don't grill very often, so I'd like to add that to our rotation.


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

The number of days would be important in selecting options. A 22 day Grand Trip is a whole different animal than a 5 day trip. One could survive on beer alone for 5 days!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

upshitscreek said:


> yep. and add in clean up your own stuff too. this way you eat when you want,what you want. if you want to do that evening hike, wet a line until dark, sit under tree and watch the river go by with a book and chowing some oreo's..... it's all good and nobody is getting bent in camp over you "shirking" your cooking or cleaning duties,ect.
> 
> it also it takes me about 5 minutes and a couple emails to put a week long trip together that way too. i'm a big fan of the Keep It Simple Stupid for trips.
> 
> the over micromanaged trips drive me abit batshit loopy these days, for sure because i know how easy and stress free it can be.


This is definitely the way I prefer my trips to roll. I hate dealing with camp Nazi's.



David Miller said:


> The number of days would be important in selecting options. A 22 day Grand Trip is a whole different animal than a 5 day trip. One could survive on beer alone for 5 days!


Absolutely, but contrary to what most people on this forum seem to think (due to the sheer volume of threads), the Grand is not the most common multi-day run (just the most sought after)... I would venture to say 3-6 day trips are the most common length of stay in the river corridors of the western US.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

My $0.02 for what it's worth:

The group activities off the water are (nearly) as fun as those on the river. That includes group meals, sharing the highs and lows of a great new recipe or a total failure. The anticipation is also fun, just planning the meal. Just last night, we had good friends over (very good, with a good sense of humor) to experiment with a Dutch oven chicken enchilada casserole I'm trying out for my meal on the Main Salmon this summer. It was lots of fun and pretty good success, and the recipe needs a little tweaking. 

Regarding planning and camp Nazis. My preference is good organization and thorough but friendly planning beforehand which allows for a mellow, relaxed trip once on the water.

- Jon


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

duct tape said:


> The group activities off the water are (nearly) as fun as those on the river. That includes group meals, sharing the highs and lows of a great new recipe or a total failure. ..... My preference is good organization and thorough but friendly planning beforehand which allows for a mellow, relaxed trip once on the water.


I totally agree. Group meals are the way to go, with shared meal planning, prep and cooking. If I care enough about the folks to invite them on a trip, I want to break bread with them at mealtime.

"Multi-day" is any trip where you spend one or more nights on the river. On shorter trips, meal teams are responsible for different meals. On longer trips, each meal team should have the kitchen at a given camp, doing dinner that night, then the following day's breakfast and lunch so you don't have two teams in the kitchen in the morning. Another group gets dish duty at that camp and each group gets a couple of days off with only groover duty in between.

I also ask folks to consider cost when meal planning - you can eat very well on the river for less than $20/day per person. A rough budget of $4-$5 for breakfast, $4-$5 for lunch and $8-$10 for dinner is usually ample. If someone wants to do something really luxurious that would blow the budget for their day, then the meal team leaders get to weigh in in advance, & maybe someone does a more modest meal to compensate. All expenses get tallied, trip costs get split.

Happy camping!

-AH


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Meal teams...dang. I guess meals just aren't that important to me. They are just food to refuel so I can play some more....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I love to cook and the do group meal plan #2. We try to have one SMART shopper or 2 do all the shopping, pack all the food coolers (Knowledgeable cooler packer is a must). Must have a near empty freezer and a vacuum sealer. We plan the meals as a group with everyone help create a meal plan menu and the recipes of what is needed to cook the planned meal. This helps limit the extra gear, improperly handled food, cooler miss management or forgotten items. 
Before limiting who shopped and who packed food I have seen some classic oops, like packing the fresh fruit and veggie cooler in dry ice "so the food would not spoil". Steaks that could not be chewed that "I got a great deal" on. The who packed the floor tortillas for the bean burritos question or (drum roll) the does anyone have ice for my cooler question at the put in .


----------



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

lmyers said:


> Meal teams...dang. I guess meals just aren't that important to me. They are just food to refuel so I can play some more....


With meal teams you can play more and cook less.


----------



## PBR62 (Feb 17, 2014)

Lots of good ideas here. Food for thought, pun intended. I really like to cook and was thinking on a short trip with a small group, cooking 3 suppers wouldn't be a big deal. We were thinking about pre-cooking, freezing, then finishing them up on the river.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

lmyers said:


> Meal teams...dang. I guess meals just aren't that important to me. They are just food to refuel so I can play some more....


You're clearly just not very old! I once did a 3 day trip in northeastern Quebec on dried food in a bag with river water and no stove. Seemed just fine at the time.

But that was a long time ago.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

My boating trips usually go one of two ways. Both always involve a shared dinner and lunch on your own. This way everyone can eat during the day on their schedule and what they want. Day time sustenance varies a lot amongst people, and setting up a big group lunch is a lot of work IMO as compared to pulling your own food out of your drybox or cooler. Personally we usually premake a lot of lunches and freeze them, quesadillas are surprisingly good this way. Dinner is always split across food groups, and each group plans, buys, and pays for what they choose. This keeps it much simpler, not having to keep track of costs. If you want to make something fancy, that is great. If you want beeny weenies, you will NEVER be invited back. The menu is developed ahead of time though, to ensure we don't have significant duplication and to allow the TL to have veto over lame choices.

One some trips we do a shared breakfast, and then this is split out the same as dinner. On others we do breakfast on your own. I NEVER used to think this was a good idea, until I got talked into planning my Grand trip this way. It worked amazing. I had never realized how particular some people are, not to knock them but a big egg breakfast isn't for everyone, just like an oatmeal breakfast isn't for others. On your own allows you to do what you want. The way we avoided crowded kitchen was we never set up a big kitchen for the morning, most people that wanted something cooked had it premade and we brought along a small gas grill for heating those up. Burritos, sandwiches, french toast, etc. A bit pot of water works for the boil in a bag crew, and then the granola/oatmeal folks had their own deal too. The best part of this was how little cleanup there was in the AM, and how quickly/smoothly we got out in the morning. Especially for those that had kitchen cleanup duty, they weren't rushing and slow because they had so much more work to do than everyone else.

Personally I have found sharing dinners to be an important part of a trip. If it is with a group of people you don't really know, it brings everyone together. If it is good friends, heck sharing a meal is something you want to do anyways. And if there is any strife amongst people, it can help settle things down by being together for a positive moment.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

duct tape said:


> You're clearly just not very old! I once did a 3 day trip in northeastern Quebec on dried food in a bag with river water and no stove. Seemed just fine at the time.
> 
> But that was a long time ago.


That is exactly what I was thinking! The amount of gear it used to take to go backpacking is mind boggling, we had NOTHING with us! Now, even my "quasi backpacking" river trips are luxurious compared to those days.

On individual lunches, if it is a warm weather trip we will carry a "day cooler", which we keep in our drop bag where it is a bit cooler. It won't have ice, but in the AM we will put our lunch stuff for the day in there so we don't have to open the cooler in the heat. Sometimes it requires details such as mayo packets, instead of a jar that you wouldn't want in an uncooled day cooler for 7 days, and things like that. We will often plan our late lunches to be much less cooler intensive too. If it is really hot, I will even put bottles of river water in the day cooler if it seems to be getting warm by lunchtimes. I don't know how much that helps, but at least I think it does!


----------



## M3mphis (Dec 30, 2013)

PBR62 said:


> Lots of good ideas here. Food for thought, pun intended. I really like to cook and was thinking on a short trip with a small group, cooking 3 suppers wouldn't be a big deal. We were thinking about pre-cooking, freezing, then finishing them up on the river.


We do that a lot. Seems to lend itself well to things that go in a tortilla or between buns. Pulled pork, pulled buffalo chicken, breakfast scrambles, etc and don't forget the canned jalapenos.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

lhowemt said:


> If you want beeny weenies, you will NEVER be invited back.


I am going to borrow the "beeny weenies" rule for my Salmon trip!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

duct tape said:


> You're clearly just not very old! I once did a 3 day trip in northeastern Quebec on dried food in a bag with river water and no stove. Seemed just fine at the time.
> 
> But that was a long time ago.


True, I have only been doing the multi-day thing for about 5 years, and you are all in rafts and I will be self supporting in a hardshell with no need of assistance, but deep down I prefer the minimilast approach. Having a giant kitchen setup that takes an hour to setup and tear down has always seemed like overkill and an unnecessary luxury...and I am getting better at pre-cooking meals that take little prep and cleanup...but to everyone their own. There is nothing wrong with bringing everything plus the kitchen sink, its just not for me.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> Personally I have found sharing dinners to be an important part of a trip. If it is with a group of people you don't really know, it brings everyone together. If it is good friends, heck sharing a meal is something you want to do anyways. And if there is any strife amongst people, it can help settle things down by being together for a positive moment.


 It's important for the people for whom it's important (myself included), and IMHO is also a gauge of how cohesive a group wants the trip.

For those of us who are foodies or love the camaraderie of a group meal, it's a must; but it could feel weird for a die-hard fisherperson who wants to wet a line every waking moment and can't be bothered to sit with a bunch of people chatting over a tasty smoked salmon appetizer. :lol:

If someone doesn't want to do group meals and the rest of the group does...they might fit better in another group. Not a pessimistic observation--but a realistic one.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

duct tape said:


> I am going to borrow the "beeny weenies" rule for my Salmon trip!


Luckily we have never had someone do beenie-weanies but we have the "no spaghetti with red sauce" rule firmly in place. Only bananas are banned more vehemently. 



lmyers said:


> True, I have only been doing the multi-day thing for about 5 years, and you are all in rafts and I will be self supporting in a hardshell with no need of assistance, but deep down I prefer the minimilast approach. Having a giant kitchen setup that takes an hour to setup and tear down has always seemed like overkill and an unnecessary luxury...and I am getting better at pre-cooking meals that take little prep and cleanup...but to everyone their own. There is nothing wrong with bringing everything plus the kitchen sink, its just not for me.


On trips like Deso we always have two easy meals now as it always seems to get rainy and cold at least one day and folks are normally dead tired another. Our most common technique is to cook up Posole the week before, freeze it and vacuum seal it. Cut and drop it into a pot and you have a meal it 10 minutes. We have done Rogan Josh this way, rabbit ragu, you name it. Quick and easy cleanup is nice. We also do our breakfasts this way now if not doing granola and yogurt. We pre make breakfast burritos, wrap in tin-foil and then steam them. Just so much easier to prep at home, at least a few meals.

Definitely learned a few new ideas from here. 

Trying tapas one night this week on the San Juan: pre made pot stickers, marinated beef strips to dip in satay sauce, and pre made a "hurry curry cauliflower" that has been pickling for a week now. Its just two of us and we both like picking at food so I am thinking it should be a likely return down the road.

Hope folks are hitting the river soon.

Phillip


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

We do option 2 with a budget of $10/person/day. Works without fail every time. We eat wonderfully. Make rotating teams for chores and you're set. Only way to go IMO.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

@ Phillip:

Ain't "Tapas" the Spanish word for "Child's Portion?"


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Very hard to comprehend how Option 4 is 'easier' when you have to still cook three a day. 

We do option 2 with some public sharing of menu if not full menu planning by me to avoid duplication. I pioneered the no red sauce restriction. 

Our meal 'cycle' usually starts with apps for dinner, dinner, and breakfast the next day. Lunch is on your own unless we have a bunch of kayakers or cats that aren't running coolers then we stop to do lunch together. Most permitted river trips want you to stay together to run as a group so it's not hard to at least pull over for lunch together even if you brought your own. For fall fishing trips lunches are completely on your own. Eat when you want.

Last fall on our three boat trip we all cooked twice on a six night trip. Was super easy. Everyone takes turns. Four out of six nights off for everyone. Breakfast is more casual but it is still that cook teams responsibility.

Running light is a priority on the MF in the fall so we were able to take only one propane tank - (Ragasco 11lb), two backup green Coleman 1 lb cans, one small two burner, one backup single burner, one cook table, just a handful of pans, two aluminum dutches, small aluminum coffee pot. On the many rainy nights we had everyone pitches in and makes it work. Not sure how you do that if everyone is busy taking care of themselves but I must be missing something. 

Then there is the whole breaking of bread and sharing with those you care about. I do Dutch Ovens a lot too and we had extra one night due to a last minute cancellation after the food buy, but two stray kayakers showed up and we were able to offer them plenty and still had leftovers. Doesn't always work that way but on that meal it did and it was a great way to meet some new boaters.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

PBR62 said:


> So....I've heard of 3 options for meals
> 1: have an outfitter do al the shopping and packing based on menu options, $15+ per person per day
> 2: Someone picks menu, buys food, packs, etc, split cost among group
> 3: Each person/pair does their own breakfast and lunch, dinners are group and cost is split per person.


4: I have a spreadsheet that lists about 40-50 choices each for breakfast, lunch, dinner, and dessert. Each cook team chooses the meals they want to serve. I tell the computer how many people are going and how many days we'll be out, and it gives me back shopping lists with every item calculated to the exact quantity needed, along with a pull-list for each meal, which the cook teams to use when retrieving supplies from the raft. 

I've used this system for private and commercial river trips for over twenty-five years, and it virtually eliminates forgotten items, cuts shopping time in half, and reduces grocery cost by about a third.

When I do this for other groups I charge $100. PM if you want to see samples.


----------



## M3mphis (Dec 30, 2013)

One nice thing about rotating communal dinners is that smart people who would like future invites really cook to impress!


----------



## briandburns (Jan 12, 2010)

carvedog said:


> Very hard to comprehend how Option 4 is 'easier' when you have to still cook three a day.


That's the beauty of Option 4: You don't have to cook three a day. Just prepare whatever you feel like. Sometimes I want eggs and pancakes for breakfast, sometimes I just feel like coffee and an oat bar. 
I've been on quite a few trips with shared meals and it always seems like after breakfast there's a guy with a giant pot of gruel trying to get everyone to finish it off so it doesn't have to be added to the garbage. Basically trying to make people overeat. If you're preparing food for just yourself, there's little or no wasted food, as you know how much you tend to eat.

There's no "work crews" scheduled on our trips. I usually set up the groover, and if anyone wants a fire, they can set up the firepan and blanket. Plenty of time for relaxing, hiking, or whatever.

Of course it's not for everyone. The OP just wanted suggestions and I offered up one that has been working well for us.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

I like to do a bring your own grill night(s) super easy I provide charcoal everyone grills what they want and can bring a side. I've been on theme night trips like mexican night but usally a lot of side type dishes and no "main" course.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

We do breakfast and dinner group meals and individual lunches. I agree whole heartedly with many that group meals are an absolutely integral part of the trip. Last summer on the NF Flathead everyone bailed last minute, so we went by ourselves. Cooking, packing every day sucked ass. I was exhausted by the end of the trip. We did even thin out our kitchen and simplify our meals (the kids would eat beanie weenie's 7 days a week). 

As I look back on my floating career, I see a distinct progression, Early on it was hot dogs, burgers and canned chilli, simply sustenance to fuel play time. Then it was roshambo for who had to head to camp, set up and start dinner. Now its roshambo for how has to run the sweep boat and keep track of the newbie (who has to fish the whole time) while everyone else is at camp relaxing and consuming alchaholic beaverages.

My issue is that I love breakfast, that's my favorite meal to cook and to eat. We've tried quick breakfasts and it works, I just love breakfast so now we plan and do quick on long days and the full deal on short days...

The last thing I'd suggest is that our last day, is almost always leftover day. Makes for a quick night and/or morning and we always have plenty of food to contribute...


----------



## deadlizard (Mar 10, 2008)

*I just don't understand this integral communal group meal thing.*

We usually do it on the bigger trips, but it's not a big deal. Certainly no one get's dinged for red spaghetti sauce.

Doing the trip is the integral communal function. Sitting around peeling potatoes or washing dishes is not what I want to be doing when in the Wilderness. This item was the single biggest negative feedback received on my only Grand Canyon trip. 

I get maybe 20-30 nights a year anymore in the canyons and I and many folks I boat with don't want to spend them cooking. There are 320+ nights a year when I can invite most of the same people over and have fancy meals and discuss which sauce goes best.

Like I said, I don't understand it. Unless fancy, my basic kit fits in a small York box, including the kitchen. Seal-a-meal frozen crockpot stew for 1-2 takes 10 minutes with no cleanup.

Occasionally communal works, but I don't like it for dogma. Same goes for theme nights.

Anyway, I see option 4 as certainly a viable one and one I consider easier, less complex, less gear, and quicker. Course I've been wrong before.

Gene


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

elkhaven said:


> The last thing I'd suggest is that our last day, is almost always leftover day. Makes for a quick night and/or morning and we always have plenty of food to contribute...


We do the same. Leftover night has been taken loyally by one person each year now. It has become tradition to do a vegetarian curry or stir fry of some sort and we only have the basics in the kitchen planned for it. We normally have plenty of vegetables left and appetizers galore. 



deadlizard said:


> We usually do it on the bigger trips, but it's not a big deal. Certainly no one get's dinged for red spaghetti sauce.
> 
> Doing the trip is the integral communal function. Sitting around peeling potatoes or washing dishes is not what I want to be doing when in the Wilderness. This item was the single biggest negative feedback received on my only Grand Canyon trip.
> 
> ...


I don't think its a shock that we tend to attract like minded folks, even on the river.

Per the red sauce...I know why people are fine with it but I can't stand the stuff. I think most of my buddies shared a similar childhood....overcooked chicken, canned red sauce on overcooked spaghetti, and god forsaken casseroles that start with some form of canned cream-of-fill-in-the-blank soup starter. Greatful my parents were able to feed us during the rough economic era but not gonna duplicate that if I can spend just a little more time and money for better outcomes. None of us that boat together really eat traditional american food. We stray from canned goods and love innovation (which does not mean complex). But even at work my friends have no clue what most of my food is as I eat leftovers for most lunches. 

And to clarify, as you see with #4, our meals really aren't that complex. Its definitely more than cutting cans open but rarely much extra prep then a standard meal. 

The one thing I just don't understand with what people are saying with Option #4....how is it less gear when 3-4 groups of people on the same trip all bring their own kitchen sets? With the gourmet foodie cooking we do we use a 2 burner stove, nested pot set, a medium skillet, and a DO. The only thing extravagant would be our spice kit but that takes up no space. I can't fathom how having multiple stoves, fuel tanks and cooking sets is less gear. 90% of our kitchen set (besides stove) fits in a rocket box. Plus, the amount of space needed at camp for that many kitchen setups would seem noticeable. We rarely boat with more than 8 people and most of the time its 4-6 folks and its not unusual to have 2 like we are doing on the San Juan this week. We can fit into tiny places because of the way we share gear. Our system is also favorable for the fringe season we tend to boat in as we can also reduce the # of group shelters, which is always a single 20x20 tarp.

Definitely to each their own. If you are having fun and are satisfied with the systems you use then you are doing something right. Lot of different styles out there to use and abuse. 

Finally about to hit the road....

Phillip


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

MT4Runner said:


> It's important for the people for whom it's important (myself included), and IMHO is also a gauge of how cohesive a group wants the trip.
> 
> For those of us who are foodies or love the camaraderie of a group meal, it's a must; but it could feel weird for a die-hard fisherperson who wants to wet a line every waking moment and can't be bothered to sit with a bunch of people chatting over a tasty smoked salmon appetizer. :lol:
> 
> If someone doesn't want to do group meals and the rest of the group does...they might fit better in another group. Not a pessimistic observation--but a realistic one.


You are absolutely right. (kayaker ) In my experience, it isn't unrealistic to set food aside for people that want to be out and about late. Sometimes that person is even me! Just make sure to make them up an appropriately sized plate so it doesn't get all scarfed down, and don't forget the desert. On my Grand trip, it was well known that playing off river was a priority and you were more than welcome to eat whenever if you were "off" that night. You just had to be "on" periodically (cooking only every 4th night). We had a mix of people playing hard, and also camp-lovers, and it worked pretty well. The more hard core play-hogs tended to bring prepared and easier food. It was just as good as the best cooking from scratch on the trip too. The same goes for week long trips. It definitely not a good fit for someone that wants to play hard every night and never cook a big group meal, for sure.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

restrac2000 said:


> Luckily we have never had someone do beenie-weanies but we have the "no spaghetti with red sauce" rule firmly in place.


We make a killer "red sauce" out of pureed roasted red peppers (I am allergic to tomatoes). Ooooh Lala it is good, I don't miss old fashioned tomato sauce at all. I've already made up a batch for a river trip this spring, frozen in ziplock bags. But it is going to be for DO lasagna, and I've precooked the meat and vegis. It will be an assemble-heat-serve and oh so delicious!


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

No other discussions better illustrates that some people and groups are just not compatible with others. Trip organizers: keep this in mind when you make your guest list!


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

I had some folks beg off my Grand trip when at the group meeting we decided to do our own food and not have PRO put it all together. They didn't want to attend the meeting, didn't care to meet anyone before the putin and they didn't have any interest in planing the food. I guess it all turned out for the best. It takes all kinds….. and you're lucky if you have a group that works well together. I'm putting together a Main Salmon for June. Will have some of the folks who were on the Grand Trip last May.

PS. We're planning Spaghetti and Meat Balls for one supper. I love Red Sauce!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

PBR62 said:


> Lots of good ideas here. Food for thought, pun intended. I really like to cook and was thinking on a short trip with a small group, cooking 3 suppers wouldn't be a big deal. We were thinking about pre-cooking, freezing, then finishing them up on the river.


There are some good precook and freeze recipes on stupid guide tricks web page.


----------



## doughboy (Mar 23, 2009)

#4 For sure. Fire pan is usually going if anyone wants to throw on a slab of meat. Freeze dried nights we dont even set up a kitchen. Jetboils and mountain house make for a quick clean up. Community catfish night if on a desert float. Community coffee usually works too. We are all still sitting together in the evenings having cocktails. No need to make the veggies happy or worry about allergies. On early mornings the jetboil even works well for cooking and making coffee on the boat.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

doughboy said:


> #4 For sure. Fire pan is usually going if anyone wants to throw on a slab of meat. Freeze dried nights we dont even set up a kitchen. Jetboils and mountain house make for a quick clean up. Community catfish night if on a desert float. Community coffee usually works too. We are all still sitting together in the evenings having cocktails. No need to make the veggies happy or worry about allergies. On early mornings the jetboil even works well for cooking and making coffee on the boat.


I just got a touring kayak, so for those trips I'll go backpacker style with the freeze dried meals & the jetboil. But on the raft, I've got to have the real deal. I guess my group is "Food Network" on the river.....6 burner Partner Stove & a stack of dutch ovens. Yeah baby.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Last summer we did things a little different than I had in the past and it was amazing. 

We split into cook groups and each group was responsible for a dinner, cocktail, dessert, breakfast and lunch. Each cook group could buy whatever they wanted to make, spend as much or little as they wanted, and there were no issues about costs because each group kinda monitored their own shopping and menu. We also all understood that ramen wouldn't cut it... 

So anyway we pulled into camp, that group had to set up the kitchen, cook the dinner, cocktail and dessert, then breakfast and lunch for the next day. Everyone prepared lunch stuff (usually salad and sandwiches) while they prepared breakfast and just packed it in a day cooler so we could all pull over together, easily grab the one cooler and a table and lunch was served in less then 5 minutes. Also the cook group broke down the kitchen in the am, and was responsible for all the dishes. (I like doing group lunches because it keeps everyone from having to plan group meals and then their own lunches on top, as well as getting into your group meal cooler every day at lunch to make your own lunch. Group lunch in my opinion was just much easier)

It sounds like a lot of work, but once your 3 meals were done you were off duty the rest of the trip. No expected help, you could cruise into camp and hike, play games, nap, anything because you were off duty the rest of the time. It was sweet to get it all out of the way then just chill the rest of the time and not have to worry about anything except hearing the dinner bell over your intense bocce game.

Also to make it a little more interesting everyone chipped in 10 extra bucks for group costs and at the end of the trip we voted for overall best 3 meals/cook group and the winners took the pot (about 180 bucks). It made it fun and made everyone want to outdo the others, so it pretty much assured that every meal was pretty gourmet. Menus blew my mind!


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Its been working out if each boat does a breakfast and a dinner but there is redundant kitchen supplys. That said on our big trip this year we have more people and I'm going to a more group oriented meal plan. No sense carrying a bunch of fire pans and kitchens. We have a couple big boats to haul that stuff. I'll be re reading this thread for sure.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I geek it out with an Excel spreadsheet. I send it to everyone with the gear I am able (willing) to provide and ask the captains to check the items they can bring. I make indications of how many burners, how much water, groover tanks etc. I would like to have. When we discuss meals I propose each raft provides a dinner and a breakfast. With very large groups on 3-4 day trips I have had more boats than meals so I ask the less gear-loaded boats bring the firewood, additional water, cocktail ice, games, kayaker's gear, and more beer.

Our meal planning is open discussion (like we all like to do here!) and I am flexible with any plan we agree upon in advance. It works because I raft with my friends and they aren't assholes.


----------



## turtle83 (Mar 17, 2009)

I've always done the group meals thing "cook groups" with lunches on your own in the past(Grand Canyon). But I'm leaning more towards "option#4" for the MFS this June. Its looking like we will have a smaller group, which I prefer, and we don't have or want to mess with any of the fancy kitchen stuff. So I think option#4 is viable, eat what you want when you want, no stress, no worries, no leftovers forced upon you lol. Probably a few grill nights(throw whatever you want on the fire pan and share if you want). Plus no one will have to worry about planning around others food allergies or vegetarian(myself) preferences:mrgreen:! I tend to be a bit of a minimalist, and I think this will allow for more time to go on group explorations ect... what do ya'll think?


----------



## doughboy (Mar 23, 2009)

With option #4 you do communicate and make sure there is only only one firepan and kitchen. Two stoves is usually the way we go. Usually there are no kayaks on the trips and that makes this option easier. Each boat also carries their own groover. Each boat is usually a family so it is not like there is a groover for every person. No group chores except for firewood gathering.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm partial to these High School trips where the kids do all the planning and prep, you just show up and row a boat and tell them what to do. Is that considered option #5?


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

Paul the Kayaker said:


> Last summer we did things a little different than I had in the past and it was amazing.
> 
> We split into cook groups and each group was responsible for a dinner, cocktail, dessert, breakfast and lunch. Each cook group could buy whatever they wanted to make, spend as much or little as they wanted, and there were no issues about costs because each group kinda monitored their own shopping and menu. We also all understood that ramen wouldn't cut it...
> 
> ...


I like the idea of incentives for best meal! Could even do a secret ballot for best meal at the end of the trip- fewest votes dumps the groover(s). Eating in style.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

doughboy said:


> With option #4 you do communicate and make sure there is only only one firepan and kitchen. Two stoves is usually the way we go. Usually there are no kayaks on the trips and that makes this option easier. Each boat also carries their own groover. Each boat is usually a family so it is not like there is a groover for every person. No group chores except for firewood gathering.


Do you ever have issues with stove usage? Like multiple people needing stove space all at once for meals? Even with a small group of 8-12 people, we can be firing up all 6 burners on the Partner for a meal, coffee, and dish water (if no blaster). I have this vision of 4-6 boats with 4-6 different groups of people all wanting to use one fire pan and two stoves all at the same time. Maybe it's not that chaotic?


----------



## doughboy (Mar 23, 2009)

cataraftgirl said:


> Do you ever have issues with stove usage? Like multiple people needing stove space all at once for meals? Even with a small group of 8-12 people, we can be firing up all 6 burners on the Partner for a meal, coffee, and dish water (if no blaster). I have this vision of 4-6 boats with 4-6 different groups of people all wanting to use one fire pan and two stoves all at the same time. Maybe it's not that chaotic?


We have never had issues but we are always a small group of 2 to 4 rafts. I have the really big fire pan so there is always plenty or room on that. If the kitchen is over crowed have another cocktail. We really do most of the cooking on the fire or eat a quick mountain house meal and go for a hike.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

doughboy said:


> With option #4 you do communicate and make sure there is only only one firepan and kitchen. Two stoves is usually the way we go. Usually there are no kayaks on the trips and that makes this option easier. Each boat also carries their own groover. Each boat is usually a family so it is not like there is a groover for every person. No group chores except for firewood gathering.


Glad it works for you, this sounds like a nightmare to me. With every family unit doing everything, for every meal, every day. 

As a parent boating with other families is awesome because you don't have to be "on" for every meal if everyone is taking turns. Each boat carry a groover?

Wow. I just don't get it. 

Maybe I have too much ex-guide in me, but I love the aspect of doing something for someone and then they take their turn doing for you. I love to be exposed to new river menu ideas and share other's food. And it doesn't have to five courses with a shit ton of leftovers. Ahoymalloy did an awesome chicken tangine ( pre made) with a wild rice mix on the Selway. I don't think I would have ever had that. So it was a heat and eat, cook the rice, salad and done I think. I believe dessert might have happened but not sure I made it to there. 

As long as you go down the river it's all good. Just have never come across this way before and I feel like aliens :roll eyes: were dropped amongst me.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

doughboy said:


> We really do most of the cooking on the fire or eat a quick mountain house meal and go for a hike.


For my fellow foodies and hosts, I think this sums up how "the others" see food: it is not camaraderie, hospitality, or an event--they view food as basic sustenance.

They likely don't appreciate trading 1.5 hour shifts on a nice meal when they only spend 5 minutes on their own meals.

Some people LOVE to fish and couldn't fathom a river trip without wetting a line. Fishing is wasted on me. Others (myself included) can't understand a river trip without some great food.


----------



## doughboy (Mar 23, 2009)

MT4Runner said:


> For my fellow foodies and hosts, I think this sums up how "the others" see food: it is not camaraderie, hospitality, or an event--they view food as basic sustenance.
> 
> They likely don't appreciate trading 1.5 hour shifts on a nice meal when they only spend 5 minutes on their own meals.
> 
> Some people LOVE to fish and couldn't fathom a river trip without wetting a line. Fishing is wasted on me. Others (myself included) can't understand a river trip without some great food.


Yep. What if it is your evening to cook and for the first time of the trip there is an evening caddis hatch and the fish are going nuts and that is the last time it happens on the trip. Doesnt sound like much fun to me. Or the day it is your turn to cook you are staying at a camp with an awesome side stream waterfall and swimming hole and it is the only warm day of the trip and your little kids want to go swimming. Also doesnt sound like much fun to me. Eat a mountain house freeze dried meal and catch some big rainbows and then go for a swim with the family, get back to camp and hang out and finish the day off with cocktails. Wake up in the morning and not worry about waiting in line to drop off a deuce in your groover. GOOD TIMES


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

MT4Runner said:


> For my fellow foodies and hosts, I think this sums up how "the others" see food: it is not camaraderie, hospitality, or an event--they view food as basic sustenance.
> 
> They likely don't appreciate trading 1.5 hour shifts on a nice meal when they only spend 5 minutes on their own meals.
> 
> Some people LOVE to fish and couldn't fathom a river trip without wetting a line. Fishing is wasted on me. Others (myself included) can't understand a river trip without some great food.


The local mormon population in SW Utah has taught me that difference about eating and preparing food. And boy do the local restaurants embrace all of the positives and negatives associated with sustenance based eating out (not a compliment from me). 

To each their own.

I will admit I had no idea people ate mountain house freeze dried meals on the river. Wild to me as those things are expensive and provide little caloric intake even for backpacking. Its one of the diverse differences in approaches we can take again....I even make my own dehydrated meals for backpacking now at 1/3 the cost and much better nutrition. But I am a part-time worker and full-time househusband whose full-time working wife (thank god she is finally done with her graduate degree on top of that) loves the meals we make and all of their social benefits. One of my jobs as house husband is to prepare all of the logistics for our trips, we a perfectly symbiotic that way. Unique position in some ways. Works out that I like prepping food and even find doing dishes (at least with warm water) pleasant and relaxing.

Have fun out there. 

Phillip


----------



## doughboy (Mar 23, 2009)

Not eating mountain house every meal. Just on the days that you dont want to hang out too long in camp. Not really that expensive when you think about how much money you have in your gear and how much you spent to get across the state to do your trip.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

doughboy said:


> Not eating mountain house every meal. Just on the days that you dont want to hang out too long in camp. Not really that expensive when you think about how much money you have in your gear and how much you spent to get across the state to do your trip.


definitely makes sense from how folks like yourselves have explained it for your priorities and preferences. Just never ran across a mountain house meal on a trip after a decade now. Live and learn. 

Cost was more comparative to other food options. I used them early on in outdoor trips and on occasion they are perfect for a single night trip for us. 

Jealous of your proximity to great stretches of rivers!

Phillip


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

One hundred percent in agreement with what ever works for your group. Permit Holder / Trip Leaders responsible for determining who gets invited and then how the trip will function on the river.

I have boated for many years with several groups. All were similar but different - if that makes sense

There is no single method that makes every one happy every trip. Some methods work better than others so get familiar with how the group works before you hit the water. Do what makes sense for the group is my motto. Get all that stuff discussed before the trip leaves or go / no go decisions are made.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Good input on different ways to do things. It's been awhile since I ventured away from my core group, so being open to other methods is good. Looking at the pros & cons will help me more understanding if I do a trip with folks that do things differently.

Phillip..... most of the ultralight backpacker folks I know are heavily into dehydrating their own meals. Cheaper & tastier they say.


----------



## PBR62 (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow, so much information and options. I'm kinda the TL on a July Lodore trip, a first for me in both regards. Trying to get my stuff together. I really like to cook and eat good food, but I could eat trail mix and soy butter (allergic to peanuts) if there was ample bourbon.

Trying to make it as simple as possible but still have great food for evening meals. Leaning toward everybody doing their own breakfast and lunch, communal dinner or on your own if you don't like the menu.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I would ask the other people going with you their opinions, preferences and go with the majority. You just need to decide a couple of weeks before launch date. Five days worth of food is easy to do any way you want.


----------



## PBR62 (Feb 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I would ask the other people going with you their opinions, preferences and go with the majority. You just need to decide a couple of weeks before launch date. Five days worth of food is easy to do any way you want.


Thanks, I can't stop over-thinking food now and move on to other issues to over-think.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

The way I see it the TL/Permit Holder on any given trip decides what kind of trip they want, then they invite people according to their preferences. Nothing wrong with a minimalist trip or a luxury trip, as long as that is what you and your group prefers. 

Cheers to another great upcoming river season, I hope everyone gets to enjoy it in their own way.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Being the person who gets the gear list made and makes sure gear gets to the put in as well as the person who takes care of all the permits, then co ordinates travel so all are there at the put in on time is hard work. If the same person has to do menus, purchase, pack and get the food assigned to rafts plus cook teams assigned and food prep recipes / instructions done Whew, what a job.

Bottom line is those who do all the behind the scenes work for private trips rarely get the appreciation they deserve.

Look at the commercial costs versus actual private trip costs. Grand Canyon private trips are 1000 bucks per person with many being much less. Have not checked commercial GC trips recently but would not be surprised to see them around 4 grand.

Lets all give a round of applause for those hardy souls who organize our private float trips!!!!! Good Job!!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

PBR62 said:


> Trying to make it as simple as possible but still have great food for evening meals. Leaning toward everybody doing their own breakfast and lunch, communal dinner or on your own if you don't like the menu.



A few thoughts:

1) Delegate, delegate, delegate. Use the subgroups among your overall group as your natural organizational units and use each group's strengths, considering where they're coming from, their experience, and how they're getting to the put-in. If folks know food allergies (and substitutions) and preferences in advance, usually it's not too hard to plan around them so everyone's happy.

2) Prepping everything in advance so meals are a matter of dumping bags into a pot or two and throwing meat on the grill takes a lot of hassle out of cooking for a big group. Remember, a hearty appetite is the best sauce, and you'll have plenty of hearty appetites when the cook calls "Dinner!"

3) If everyone's coming from different places and may not be able to pack all the food at home and bring to the river, Ed & Melanie at River Runners in Vernal  can do food packs for private trips and would take a lot of hassle off everyone's plate for a few bucks more. They're also the best folks around for running your shuttle for you.

4) I've never seen anyone complain about being served eggs, sausage and hash browns with a big cup of coffee. And serving oatmeal or cold cereal the next day isn't bad either.

5) If your intent is to save money, you can do a private trip really cheaply. But I'm always amazed at how cheap these trips are, considering the experience one enjoys, even when we eat really well. Don't let a poverty mentality run the show.

6) Ask for help. Lots of us have all kinds of trip planning resources we've created from scratch or gathered over the years. Shoot me a note offline if you want some trip planning tools and checklists.

Have fun on Lodore. You're going on a spectacular trip!

-AH


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

caverdan said:


> I'm partial to these High School trips where the kids do all the planning and prep, you just show up and row a boat and tell them what to do. Is that considered option #5?


Laughed when I saw this Dan. Seems like with my lacrosse group I would end up eating Ramen and jalapeño Cheetos for five days!


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm sure this has been covered but its really easy to find out what people are allergic too and what they absolutely don't like. Then split the crew into groups and have each group cook dinner breakfast lunch. I've been on trips when people do there own breakfast and lunch and it gets annoying because some people will do eggs and bacon and some will do granola bars. Then the people that ate granola bars are mad because they are trying to rig kitchen and Tommy's over there mixing bloodies and eating bacon. I just think its better when the group is all on the same page.


----------

